# 1 Samuel 23 the Urrim and Thummim and asking the Lord



## Eoghan (Sep 16, 2013)

As I pondered the fact that David obtained access to the ephod which contained these stones when Ahitub fled from Saul. As a NT believer I find it hard to see the advantage of this. It does however occur to me that there are similarities to such games as "20 questions" where you can ask questions the only response to which is "yes" or "no". It makes you compose your questions very carefully! 

In 23:2 David asks if he should go to attack the Philistines. He is not concerned about the outcome he is more concerned that it is the right thing to do.

In 23:4 The question (recall that the stones simply give "yes" or "no") is about the victory. This afterthought is for the sake of his men who living in fear within Israel are wary of attacking the Philistines and making their situation worse. 

Q1. Precisely what was the role of the Urimm and Thummim in the OT - there were after all prophets such as Samuel?

Q2. How is the role of lots in this sense superseded in the NT?

I must admit that I am influenced a little by the film "I Robot" which I watched last night. In the film an interactive hologram was left for the detective in which the hologram responds "_I'm sorry, my responses are limited. You must ask the right questions._" The detective is therefore led to ask the right question.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 16, 2013)

DETECTIVE DEL SPOONER
Is there a problem with the Three Laws?
DR. ALFRED LANNING
The Three Laws are perfect.
DETECTIVE DEL SPOONER
Then why would you build a robot that could function without them?
DR. ALFRED LANNING
The Three Laws will lead to only one logical outcome.
DETECTIVE DEL SPOONER
What? What outcome?
DR. ALFRED LANNING
Revolution.
DETECTIVE DEL SPOONER
Whose revolution?
DR. ALFRED LANNING
*That*, Detective, is the right question. Program terminated.


----------

